# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  CURSO CULTIVO DE LA QUINUA

## Innovaciones agrarias

DIRIGIDO: A Ingenieros ,bachilleres, estudiantes, investigadores  y  todo profesional con afinidad agraria. A Ingenieros ,bachilleres, estudiantes, investigadores  y  todo profesional con afinidad agraria. 
PONENTE: Ph.D. Ángel Mujica Sánchez, Investigador en Quinua y Cultivos Andinos. Colegio de Post-Graduados de Chapingo, México (Mejoramiento de Plantas).
TEMARIO:
- Requerimientos del cultivo: suelo, pH, fotoperiodo, humedad, etc.
- Rotación de cultivos
- Preparación de suelos
- Siembra y fertilización
- Labores culturales: deshierbo, fertilización complementaria, etc.
- Control de Plagas, enfermedades y aves
- Requerimientos hídricos y riegos (sistemas de riego)
- Variedades y ecotipos de Quinua
- Mecanización del cultivo
- Cosecha: Manual, mecanizada, etapas de la cosecha.
- Post cosecha
- Agroindustria y transformación (tradicional y actual)
- Exportación, Países compradores, consumo nacional.
- Mejoramiento genético. HORA: Sábado 18 de octubre 
9 am  a  5pm LUGAR: Campus universitario UNALM Inversión:  estudiantes: s/. 100 nuevos soles 
profesionales: s/150 nuevos soles
depósito a BCP N° de cta: 370-29246507-0-78
incluye CD separatas y certificación INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES : innovacionesagrariasac@gmail.com  
RPC: 992549458 / RPM: 975378637
Encuéntranos en Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/605201752921963/Temas similares: Artículo: Desarrollan curso de fertilización de suelos para el cultivo de café en Satipo Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - MOQUEGUA Curso Intensivo: Cultivo de cítricos para exportación I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09)

----------


## Ararat

EL TRIGO Y LA SOYA UNA PAREJA QUE CONVERTIRA A LA COSTA DEL PERU EN UN GRANERO.
Estimados lectores y ganaderos de Agro Fórum, cuando vean en el mapa de Perú súmenle 22º mas a la Latitud del Perú por ejemplo si ve 8º es que es 30º de Latitud Sur, o si ve 12º es que es 36º grados de Latitud Sur. Las ISOTERMAS en las que esta situada la región costera del Perú en su gran mayoría pertenece a las REGIONES DE CLIMA TEMPLADO 21º a 17.5º de Temperatura media anual.
El trigo y la soya crecerían bien a partir de la costa del departamento de costa de Lambayeque.
PRODUCCION DE TRIGO EN LA COSTA PERUANA:
Lambayeque 3 TM /ha. costa de Lima 5 TM/ha. costa de Arequipa 7 TM/ha. costa de Tacna 12 TM/ha.
Asociando el cultivo del trigo y la soya en los meses de invierno y de verano.
El primer paso seria sembrar soya en primavera entre Octubre y Noviembre, luego de la cosecha de soya entre otoño entre Abril y Mayo y con la tierra perfectamente FERTILIZADA por la soya, se procedería a sembrar el trigo en los meses de Mayo a Junio.
Continuando con este precioso ciclo entre una leguminosa y un cereal, procederíamos nuevamente con la siembra del trigo rey de los cereales y la soya su compañera.
Con estas buenas practicas agrícolas contribuiremos a rescatar de la SALINIZACION provocados por la indiscriminada siembra de arroz en los suelos de la costa del Perú y contribuiremos a la mejor calidad de vida de nuestros agricultores.
*El desecho de la cosecha de cereales y leguminosas es un buen pienso para el ganado.
MUCHAS GRACIAS.

----------

